# Senior Portraits - C&C Welcome



## kylehess10 (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm trying to get the hang of senior portraits, so I'm looking for some C&C. I shoot senior portraits at the high school unless the student desires other


1






2





3





4





5







More from this shoot can be seen on my fanpage on facebook:
(direct link to pics)
 
Kyle Hess Photography | Facebook


----------



## Sisco (Nov 3, 2010)

Very cute and relaxed series.


----------



## nrosser (Nov 3, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE the one of her on the fence!


----------



## mzgloves20 (Dec 3, 2010)

5 is the stuff!!! ... I'd get rid of the splatter on the goal post in the first.


----------



## Flash Harry (Dec 3, 2010)

I thought this was a pro gallery, you have no control of the light. H


----------



## kylehess10 (Dec 6, 2010)

mzgloves20 - Thanks for noticing! lol....I wouldn't have ever known about that if you didn't mention it. I love the strong eyes of the forum!

Flash Harry - I said C&C, not C&Be and asshole. I only used a reflector for the shoot and did the best I could with it.


----------



## dweathers (Dec 6, 2010)

In 1 and 4 you lost detail in her hair b/c of the shadows. Great photos tho. Like 5 the best.


----------



## Lisa Holloway (Dec 15, 2010)

Very cute girl!  I would avoid using the light like you did in the first 2...it makes for a very harsh appearance (both bright spots and shadowing).  Try some nice backlighting next time maybe, I think that would look great.


----------



## Rosshole (Dec 22, 2010)

FYI, your website loads very slowly...


----------



## KmH (Dec 22, 2010)

I agree with Flash Harry your control of the light was poor.



kylehess10 said:


> I only used a reflector for the shoot and did the best I could with it.


 
With a subject in direct mid day sunlight, a reflector by itself is virtually useless. You would have gotten better results is you had diffused the direct sunlight, used strobed light, preferably from off camera, at least one reflector, and used shutter speed to attain good background separation.


----------



## kylehess10 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

I agree with the lighting. I've given my reflector a rest and bought a lighting kit. It worked great for my first time and I love the stuff I've learned on this site regarding lighting in general. I plan on diffusing the sunlight for now on whenever I'm shooting in direct sunlight. 


rosshole-  Would you happen to use a Mac? I've opened my site on 3 or 4 different computers, and I've noticed that it loads a lot more slowly on Mac's. I haven't had too much of a problem on PC's, usually being 1-3 seconds to load. And thanks for letting me know.


----------



## atabrem (Dec 23, 2010)

i was thinking the same thing as lisa.. the harsh lighting is making he squint, and it's not exactly fattering. and it's making some really hot spots on her chest and arm. her jeans are also blown.
deffinetly try some backlighting, it will bring  a whole new look


----------

